# I bought a saw sharpening shop! Check it out.



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought out an old saw sharpening shop.



















I made a video to inventory everything check it out if you into this stuff, there are some pretty unique items in the mix.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Ha! Holy smokes!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll have to watch it later when I can turn the sound on Todd but damn that's a haul! Is this the new career path? Are you a professional saw sharpener now? ;-)


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow Todd what a load!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Are you moving it all to Asheville to start a new career? That's quite a haul, especially for just one person's sharpening needs. Did you already have the gantry for loading or was that part of the haul?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice find, Todd. That's a great purchase. Time to start manufacturing some saws. I could forge you some damascus saw plates.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Dang!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Not a new career path. The main motivation is going to get it all was a BeMaCo setter for Brian Noel (Bearkat). But I couldn't let it all go to waste. I'll be finding homes for nearly all of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That acme saw filer is dreamy.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Let some LJ brothers know what's for sale that's shippable  If there's like an automatic machine there that you can just stick any saw into and have it come out sharp and perfectly set, I'll buy it…


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Who' s better than you! Awesome!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha, Kenny, there is one of those it's called an Automatic Teller Machine. You can put your card in and get yourself a BearKat, Bob Summerfield, or Eric Florip. Brand spanking new.

Yeti, it's not a gantry. The video will reveal it's true nature!


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Todd, I just shared a laugh with my wife over this. We have the same potty in the back of our van for kid emergencies!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

What can I say, I have a small bladder.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I forgot to add I have a $20 budget.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally had time to watch the whole video, amazing stuff in that haul. We're you able to get everything in one trip? My grandma just sold her golf course and when it was booming they used to spend a mint on grinding reels and bed knives for the greens mowers. To a bigger golf course or a sharpening service that contracts with a golf course, that reel grinder could be worth something even if not complete.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting, Yeti. I know our pro ball field only cuts with the reel mowers, but a set up like that assuredly has their out equipment already. But I could look into golf courses. I didnt realize they also used reel mowers.

And yeah, one trip. It was jigsawed in. My little trailer never ceases to amaze me with it weight capacity. Who ever built it lives by my signature line.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yea, I need to come back and watch the whole thing to. Yowza!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

All I can say is yummy  What a haul. Nice find my friend.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Outstanding score!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SCORE :<))


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, that is a load of stuff! That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope you are not looking to get a lot of money with that stuff. Handsaw sharpening is not done anymore. Professional sharpeners won't waste time on a hand saw. There just isn't any market for sharpening. I have a complete shop full of saw sharpening machines that I no longer use. The only saw blades I use these days and what everyone else is using is the carbide tipped blade. So many of these blades are so inexpensive that it is not economical to resharpen them. The carbide tipped circular saw blade is the only blade worth sharpening when they are are the expensive brand, like Forrest. A typical sharpening is around $25, but more if teeth have to be replaced. If many teeth need replacement, the blade becomes uneconomical to sharpen. I didn't see any carbide sharpening machines in your video, the only machines that would be worth anything. The rest of your machines might be of interest to someone who wants to try sharpening their own blades, but of no real market value. Of all the machines I own, I have a carbide sharpening machine and that is what I use for my own blades and to sharpen friends blades. Some of those old machines are interesting; especially the Stand-All.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Handsaw sharpening is not done anymore.
> 
> - MrRon


Untrue. It's done, and folks that do it are out there. If you're good at it, there's $ in it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Handsaw sharpening is not done anymore.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> ...


I agree. It's a a skill that died, but is now being resurrected.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

MrRon, it was a serious consideration before I bought this lot, but I've already made my money back, and have hope to atleast make a bit of profit off the rest.

Speaking of which - new video- with far less Ums and Ahs


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Whoa, will add to my watch later list.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Handsaw sharpening is not done anymore.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> ...


Where I live, I know of no one who sharpens handsaws. I realize there are great old handsaws out there, but I would expect their owners would sharpen them themselves without the use of a saw sharpening machine. By the time it takes to set up a machine for sharpening, it can be done just as fast or even faster doing it by hand filing. Certainly the cost would be much less. Unless you can find an old handsaw, all the new handsaws have flame hardened teeth that don't work well on a machine. I'm not speaking of the expensive Veritas saws, just the garden variety saw. I'm sure there is a hardcore group of handsaw users who still use the Disston and Atkins saws, but I'm not too convinced of the numbers. I suppose it depends on the area of the country.

I don't consider using a machine to sharpen a saw, a "skill". Yes it takes carefully following directions to use a machine, but the real skill comes in hand filing a saw. I have all the machines for sharpening just about anything; I no longer use them except the carbide sharpener. All my equipment is from Foley and I used to have a sharpening service, but there was no market for sharpening anything other than circular saw blades; too much liability involved. I had a building contractor come in with about 60 "throw away" saw blades to sharpen. I told him they were not worth sharpening. Occasionally someone would bring in carbide blade and that was the extent of my sharpening experience. Just the supplies alone didn't pay for the amount charged for sharpening.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Neat equipment. Your Belsaw, on the left side is the deburring wheel. The rubberized deburring wheels I have are Cratex brand, 5" and a 6" both 1/2" thicknesses. Available from 1/8" through 1" thicknesses. I also have the Scotch-brite brand rubberized deburring wheels in 6". The Cratex brand I do preffer. these wheels range from $45 - $75.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info, WD! That's helpful.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Dang!
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah - this.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Stand-All video is up!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I want that oiler from the Acme Filer video Todd. Name your price. As long as it's <$5.

I enjoyed the Acme video brother. Well done on the editing front. You've got a knack man. Keep it up!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

http://foleyfiler.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-stand-all-saw-sharpener.html?m=1

Have you seen this Todd? Comments section specifically.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

https://patents.google.com/patent/US2675717


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Strong work, Stef, I hadn't seen that full patent sheet.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Good looking out Stef! I keep telling them you serve a purpose.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Google monkey at your service.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

New and last video up on the ACME:


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> http://foleyfiler.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-stand-all-saw-sharpener.html?m=1
> 
> Have you seen this Todd? Comments section specifically.
> 
> - chrisstef


Quite an interesting machine. It looks overly complicated. Looks like it sharpens hand saw blades only and sharpens by a grinding wheel. the Foley handsaw sharpener uses files to sharpen and can do circular saw blades and bandsaw blades. I still have the Foley saw filer that is gathering rust. if I had to sharpen a handsaw, I would do it by hand. Machines do a good job, but they take a lot of setup to get it right. I'm not talking about the new modern computerized machines. As far as I know, modern saw sharpeners won't do handsaws (not cost effective) and the machines are set to sharpen carbide blades.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

> http://foleyfiler.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-stand-all-saw-sharpener.html?m=1
> 
> Have you seen this Todd? Comments section specifically.
> 
> ...


It will cut and sharpen the teeth in one swipe. It's super fast. And now it currently resides in Washington State making beautiful custom handsaws again by Bearkat Woodworks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good news


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice! Brian N. will put the old gal to good use


----------

